# Draining fresh water tank



## accrag (3 d ago)

for the life of me i can't find bung in tank or outside drain tap to drain fresh water tank its a 775f rapido 2003, any help please


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

On my 2008 Rapido it was in the kitchen unit alongside the frost valve. I presume the water tank is under the dinette seat,you could look in the kitchen unit or under the French bed?
You could try here Rapido Owners Group UK | Facebook


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum accrag. Let us know if and where.... At least the hard frosts have gone so it's not so crucial.


----------



## accrag (3 d ago)

jiwawa said:


> Welcome to the forum accrag. Let us know if and where.... At least the hard frosts have gone so it's not so crucial.


Thanks just worried about feb im in for a op today and can't do anything for around 6 weeks hoping to get this done so desperate measures i syphoned it out best i could with hose boiler tap easy enough,


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

accrag said:


> hose boiler tap


Not sure what that is but fingers crossed! And good luck with the health.


----------

